# Soon to be first time pigeon owner has questions



## equinluvrjen (May 22, 2011)

Hello to all,


I'm in the process of getting a OGO pigeon(s) a pet and have a few questions.

1) Can I just keep one if I devote all my time to it?

2) What size caging as in deminsions is best for one(possibley pair)?

3) Are there any advantages keeping them inside versus outside?

4) would full spectrum lighting work just as well for them as other birds?

I'm sure I'll end up w/ more questions. Any help would greaatly appreciated.
Hope to hear from everyone soon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Answers...
1)Yes,u can.
2)3'-3'-3'
3)If Inside.....your room will get dirty soon,u need frequent cleaning...,outside is better !!!
4)I din't get your point


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

equinluvrjen said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of getting a OGO pigeon(s) a pet and have a few questions.
> ...


 Yes. 



equinluvrjen said:


> 2) What size caging as in deminsions is best for one(possibley pair)?


 3' x3' x3' as stated by others



equinluvrjen said:


> 3) Are there any advantages keeping them inside versus outside?


 Even my doves are very messy, a pigeon would be more so. A lot of people keep them inside though--and it seems to make them even closer to you like a dog (or a cat, depending on personality--my Edmund the dove doesn't like to be petted, but he wants you around and to see what you're up to.) I've never tried keeping my doves outside, though. 
I would think there would be the issue of predators possibly getting in, temperature, etc in an outdoor setup. It might also be lonely for a single bird outside unless you really spent a good chunk of time out there. 



equinluvrjen said:


> 4) would full spectrum lighting work just as well for them as other birds?


 If you mean to give them vitamin D as they would get from the sun, I don't see why it wouldn't be useful to them just like other birds. Pigeons and doves need D just like other birds to absorb calcium. It might be easier and cheaper to just make sure that it's in their feed mix though (my doves get it from their Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix in the pellet part of the food.) 
I've noticed that my doves, and I would assume pigeons as well, love to bask in a corner of sunlight.  They might like the full spectrum lights too. Just be sensitive to timing and the heat so nobody gets overheated/overtired. 



equinluvrjen said:


> I'm sure I'll end up w/ more questions. Any help would greaatly appreciated.
> Hope to hear from everyone soon. Thanks in advance!


What kind of pigeon are you looking to get? You might also think about ringneck doves.  Just had to throw that in there. XD


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a white pigeon and yes, she's messy. Her poops are something spectacular. But they come right up with a little soap and water and it's really not that big a problem. She flings her seeds around so we sweep a lot. She has a "large" size dog crate for a cage but spends nearly all her time awake out of it, sitting on the bookshelves or on the tops of doors or, most often, on me. She's the sweetest, most affectionate bird in the world and it would break her heart to be outside away from us. Keep yours inside! We have a full spectrum light in the birds' room (we also have two Quaker parrots, two cockatiels and two budgies).


----------



## equinluvrjen (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your experienced input. I'm planning to get an Old German Owl pigeon. My local feed store referred me to local farmer who is cutting back on his flock and has several for sale. I'm going this evening to check out his flock. Thinking about getting a yellow OGO or maybe red?!

Are there any temperment difference between hen or cock?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cocks are often loud and "cocky" while hens often are quieter. My dove hens are higher strung, but I don't know if that goes over to pigeons too. There are always exceptions though.


----------



## equinluvrjen (May 22, 2011)

Well I went out to check the OGO pigeons...They were very pretty and very tempting however I did not go thru w/ it. The fella was a sweetheart but just lacked the info I was looking for and he doesn't treat or vacinate his birds. I know some would over look that however I have other birds and I just don't want to chance it. 

On the upside  A good friend of mine who was aware of my notion of getting a pigeon and how I came home empty handed stop by last night. She didn't come over empty handed though....She brought me a gorgeous blue white(rump/tail) diamond dove! She said that her other diamonds protested to her bringing in another diamond so she thought I might want him. 

So now I have a lil diamond dove w/ no name and in a bit of shell shock. He has ate and will coo if I coo to him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think in the long run you will like that better..having a pigeon in the house is alot like having poultry in your house.. it takes a patient person and constant cleaning.. this little dove will keep you busy with that too..just smaller..lol.. good luck ..sounds like a nice pet for you... remember to keep a night light on for him at night.they sometimes get night frights and can hurt themselves in the panic.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Diamond doves are great and soooo cute!  Just be sure to give him plenty of time to adjust gently to his surroundings. They're high strung little things. 
Oh, and he probably won't like being covered on all sides with a blanket come winter--you'll likely have to just partially cover the cage if you're worried about the cold. It's all that fear of the dark they have.


----------



## equinluvrjen (May 22, 2011)

He seems to be fine and I had read up on them too. So last night I made sure he had a night light. It was actually the same clamp light I when my ducklings off when they left the brooder. A soft red 50 watt heat lamp but monted in a way that he wasn't getting hot. I know he overwhelmed but he looks so lonely... maybe in the near future I'll get him some company. But for now he just needs R & R and tlc from me


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

OH, I completely forgot--this is the best Diamond Dove site I've ever found: http://www.diamonddove.info/

The lady who runs it is a real sweetheart too, and has been very helpful to me through emails in the past.


----------



## equinluvrjen (May 22, 2011)

equinluvrjen said:


> He seems to be fine and I had read up on them too. So last night I made sure he had a night light. It was actually the same clamp light I when my ducklings off when they left the brooder. A soft red 50 watt heat lamp but monted in a way that he wasn't getting hot. I know he overwhelmed but he looks so lonely... maybe in the near future I'll get him some company. But for now he just needs R & R and tlc from me


wow I just realized how many typos I made....geesh  Shows how tired I was. lol

Thanks for the website and all your help. Plus encouragement(sp).


----------

